# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Регламентированные отчёты в 1с БП 3.0

## KiraAZ

Подскажите пожалуйста- как убрать/добавить регламентированный отчёт из Избранных отчётов при выборе?
Безымянный.jpg

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Подскажите пожалуйста- как убрать/добавить регламентированный отчёт из Избранных отчётов при выборе?
> Безымянный.jpg


Перейти на Вкладку Все. Там найти нужный отчет (декларацию) и напротив него будет "звездочка", нажимая на нее она загорится или потухнет, следовательно это действие добавит/удалит в избранном.

----------

